# ezjail-admin create .. error while creating a jail



## hoppel (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello,

I installed a complete fresh FreeBSD 9.1 and updated to FreeBSD-9.1-p3. I've got the FreeBSD sources with csvup (RELENG_9_1), then I built a custom kernel with ALTQ support and configured pf. After all I installed ezjails from the ports and build ezjail with 
`ezjail-admin update -b -p`

If I try to create a jail I'll get an error.  

```
root@wallace:/root # ezjail-admin create db 10.0.01
/usr/jails/db/.
/usr/jails/db/./bin
/usr/jails/db/./boot
.....
/usr/jails/db/./basejail
3302 blocks
/usr/jails/db/.
0 blocks
find: /usr/jails/db/pkg/: No such file or directory
```

What's wrong?

thanks a lot.
best regards
Steffen


My installed ports

```
root@wallace:/root # pkg_info 
autoconf-2.69       Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-wrapper-20101119 Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
db41-4.1.25_4       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.1
dialog4ports-0.1.3  Console Interface to configure ports
expiretable-0.6     Utility to remove entries from the pf(4) table based on the
ezjail-3.3          Framework to easily create, manipulate, and run FreeBSD jai
gettext-0.18.1.1_1  GNU gettext package
gmake-3.82_1        GNU version of 'make' utility
help2man-1.41.2     Automatically generating simple manual pages from program o
libexecinfo-1.1_3   A library for inspecting program's backtrace
libffi-3.0.13       Foreign Function Interface
libiconv-1.14_1     A character set conversion library
libidn-1.26         Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
libtool-2.4.2       Generic shared library support script
libyaml-0.1.4_2     A YAML 1.1 parser and emitter written in C
m4-1.4.16_1,1       GNU m4
openntpd-4.6_2,2    OpenBSD's Network Time Protocol daemon
p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3 Message handling functions
perl-5.14.2_3       Practical Extraction and Report Language
pftop-0.7_2         Utility for real-time display of statistics for pf
pkg-1.0.12_1        New generation package manager
pkg_cutleaves-20090810 Interactive script for deinstalling 'leaf' packages
pkgconf-0.9.2_1     Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
portaudit-0.6.0     Checks installed ports against a list of security vulnerabi
portupgrade-2.4.10.5_1,2 FreeBSD ports/packages administration and management tool s
ruby-1.9.3.429,1    An object-oriented interpreted scripting language
ruby19-bdb-0.6.6_1  Ruby interface to Oracle Berkeley DB revision 2 or later
ruby19-date2-4.0.19 An alternative date class for Ruby
sshguard-pf-1.5_2   Protect hosts from brute force attacks against ssh and othe
wget-1.14_2         Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
```


```
root@wallace:/root # more /usr/local/etc/ezjail.conf
# ezjail.conf - Example file, see ezjail.conf(5)
#
# Note: If you alter some of those variables AFTER creating your first
# jail, you may have to adapt /etc/fstab.* and EZJAIL_PREFIX/etc/ezjail/* by
# hand

# Location of jail root directories
#
# Note: If you have spread your jails to multiple locations, use softlinks
# to collect them in this directory
ezjail_jaildir=/usr/jails

# Location of the tiny skeleton jail template
ezjail_jailtemplate=${ezjail_jaildir}/_files/newjail

# Location of the huge base jail
ezjail_jailbase=${ezjail_jaildir}/_files/basejail

# Location of your copy of FreeBSD's source tree
ezjail_sourcetree=/usr/src

# This is where the install sub command defaults to fetch its packages from
# ezjail_ftphost=ftp.freebsd.org

# This is the command that is being executed by the console subcommand
# ezjail_default_execute="/usr/bin/login -f root"

# This is the flavour used by default when setting up a new jail
ezjail_default_flavour="standard"

# This is the default location where ezjail archives its jails to
ezjail_archivedir="${ezjail_jaildir}/_files/archive"

# base jail will provide a soft link from /usr/bin/perl to /usr/local/bin/perl
# to accomodate all scripts using '#!/usr/bin/perl'...
ezjail_uglyperlhack="YES"

# Default options for newly created jails
#
# Note: Be VERY careful about disabling ezjail_mount_enable. Mounting
# basejail via nullfs depends on this. You will have to find other
# ways to provide your jail with essential system files
ezjail_mount_enable="YES"
ezjail_devfs_enable="YES"
ezjail_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
ezjail_procfs_enable="YES"
ezjail_fdescfs_enable="YES"

# ZFS options

# Setting this to YES will start to manage the basejail and newjail in ZFS
# ezjail_use_zfs="YES"

# Setting this to YES will manage ALL new jails in their own zfs
# ezjail_use_zfs_for_jails="YES"

# The name of the ZFS ezjail should create jails on, it will be mounted at the ezjail_jaildir

# ezjail_jailzfs="tank/ezjail"
# ADVANCED, be very careful!
# ezjail_zfs_properties="-o compression=lzjb -o atime=off"
# ezjail_zfs_jail_properties="-o dedup=on"
```


----------



## Remington (Jun 2, 2013)

It looks like you need to add a line to your /etc/make.conf and run pkg2ng as well.


```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```


----------



## hoppel (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you.

I migrated to `pkg2ng` and I've got a migration error.

`pkg2ng`

```
Installing libffi-3.0.13... done
pkg: lstat(/usr/local/lib/charset.alias): No such file or directory
```

I extends my make.conf

```
root@wallace:/usr/jails # more /etc/make.conf
KERNCONF=WALLACE
# CPUTYPE?=native

# added by use.perl 2013-05-31 14:41:45
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2

WITH_PKGNG=yes
```

I built the kernel and after this I built a complete new jail environment (deleted the old one).
`ezjail-admin update -b`

When I create a jail, the error is still persistent. 

```
root@wallace:/usr/jails # ezjail-admin create mail 10.0.0.3
/usr/jails/mail/.
/usr/jails/mail/./bin
/usr/jails/mail/./boot
....
/usr/jails/mail/./basejail
3297 blocks
/usr/jails/mail/.
0 blocks
find: /usr/jails/mail/pkg/: No such file or directory
```

Thanks,
Steffen


----------



## Blueprint (Jun 2, 2013)

That's just the default directory you can put packages in to auto install when you create a new jail. Check the flavour example script /usr/jails/flavours/example/etc/rc.d/ezjail.flavour.example, it has references that directory in there.

If you just want to get rid of that error message, try `mkdir /usr/jails/newjail/pkg`.

Although your jail creation would have been successful even with that error message.


----------

